# Steelhauler, Big Daddy



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well guys,

Your constant complaining about my net forced me into a new purchase today.

I bought a new net that will extend out to 10' and is bigger in diameter than my old net. The good news is that the new net still has the same stretchy rubber material, but is quite a bit deeper.

The way I fiqure it, with a bigger trampoline and the longer handle for more leverage, I should really be able to provide some memorable walleye arial acrobatics.  

Hope to net a bigun for you soon,

Kim


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

That reminds me of a story about the time a fisherman with a big net thought that he could catch................................It's true!! Trust me!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Alright Kim! That means they'll still bounce when you toss them in the air! LOL

Can't wait to get out there again. There just may be a "Trim Tab" sighting one of these days soon. LOL.   

"cough, cough" Is that the fishin' flu I feel?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know why those two were complaining? I never had any problem's  using the same size net that Lundy had but then again all I could handle were ten pounders , nothing as big as those other guy's hook.


----------

